# alles läuft aber bind wird als offline dargestellt



## paepke (8. Dez. 2007)

Nabend
habe gerade festgestellt, das BIND-server offline ist aber ich kann Webseiten,Mail, etc erreichen...

Ist das eine Darstellungfehler?


----------



## Till (9. Dez. 2007)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## paepke (10. Dez. 2007)

leider kann ich derzeit nichts posten, da sich der server nach einem reset vollkommen abgemeldet hat und nur noch
	 Open TCP Port: 	110		pop3
	 Open TCP Port: 	111		sunrpc
	 Open TCP Port: 	143		imap
	 Open TCP Port: 	993		imaps
	 Open TCP Port: 	995		pop3s
laufen!

an was könnte das liegen, das die Konfiguration so zerschossen wurde.

Wie könnte ich vorgehen um den Server langsam wieder in gang zu bekommen -> vermute mal das BIND mit einer Fehlkonfiguration irgendwie im Wege steht..


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Selbst wenn Bind komplett falsch konfiguriert is, sollte das nicht die anderen Dienste stören.

Wenn Du ein rescue system hast oder ser Server bei Dir zuhause steht, boote mal ins rescue system und schau nach, was für Fehler in den verschiedenene Logs stehen. Und sieh mal nach, ob nicht eine Festplattenpartition voll ist.


----------



## paepke (11. Dez. 2007)

*Gefahr erkannt und gebannt*

Mein Admin melderte folgendes Problem: 
am 8.Dec um 23:07 wurde ein Konfiguration an ISP_CONFIG durchgeführt, die dazu geführt hat, das die password-Dateien überschrieben wurden und keine Vhosts-config mehr da war, nur noch die Backups. es gab nur noch 2 Benutzer, alles andere war weg, deswegen konnten die Sytem-Dienste auch nicht gestartet werden und nix ging mehr ... Eigentlich totales Chaos, er vermute, ISP_CONFIG als Verursacher, da 2 Benutzer noch angelegt wurden. War eigentlich ein GAU, und ohne Rescue-System wäre es ein SUPER-GAU geworden, da man alles hätte neumachen müssen ...

Kann das sein?

Wir Posten mal die Logs später


----------



## Till (11. Dez. 2007)

Schau mal ins ISPConfig Log: /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log, was da für den Zeitpunkt 23:07 drin steht.


----------



## paepke (12. Dez. 2007)

So jetzt haben wir alles nachgescheckt...

Folgende Inhalte aus dem LOG um 23:07:


```
08.12.2007 - 23:07:37 => INFO - Signalfile Set: update
08.12.2007 - 23:07:38 => WARN - WARNING: could not open file /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
08.12.2007 - 23:07:38 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 137: cp -fr /etc/postfix/local-host-names /etc/postfix/local-host-names~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:38 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 284: cp -fr /etc/postfix/virtusertable /etc/postfix/virtusertable~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 289: WARNING: could not postmap hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1259: WARNING: could not cp -fr /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2447: WARNING: could not httpd -t  &> /dev/null
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2458: httpd syntax seems to contain errors, reloading with old configuration
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2459: mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_08-12-07_23-07-39
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2460: WARNING: could not mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~ /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: WARNING: could not /etc/init.d/apache2 reload &> /dev/null
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1921: cp -fr /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:39 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall restart &> /dev/null
08.12.2007 - 23:07:54 => INFO - Signalfile Set: update
08.12.2007 - 23:07:57 => WARN - WARNING: could not open file /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
08.12.2007 - 23:07:57 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 137: cp -fr /etc/postfix/local-host-names /etc/postfix/local-host-names~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:57 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 284: cp -fr /etc/postfix/virtusertable /etc/postfix/virtusertable~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_postfix.lib.php, Line 289: WARNING: could not postmap hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1259: WARNING: could not cp -fr /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2447: WARNING: could not httpd -t  &> /dev/null
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2458: httpd syntax seems to contain errors, reloading with old configuration
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2459: mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_08-12-07_23-07-58
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2460: WARNING: could not mv -f /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~ /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: WARNING: could not /etc/init.d/apache2 reload &> /dev/null
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 1921: cp -fr /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf /etc/proftpd_ispconfig.conf~
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/bind9 start &> /dev/null
08.12.2007 - 23:07:58 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall restart &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 13:48:37 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/bastille-firewall restart &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 13:48:40 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 13:48:40 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/postfix stop &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 13:48:40 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/postfix start &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 13:48:43 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/bind9 restart &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 13:48:45 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/classes/ispconfig_system.lib.php, Line 728: /etc/init.d/proftpd restart &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 14:09:13 => INFO - Signalfile Set: insert
11.12.2007 - 14:09:17 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 257: setquota -g web17 1024000 1025024 0 0 -a &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 14:09:17 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 258: setquota -T -g web17 604800 604800 -a &> /dev/null
11.12.2007 - 14:09:17 => INFO - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 277: Connected successfully
```
sieht so aus als wäre etwas mit dem VHost und den rechten passiert
geht ispConfig an die Rechte?


----------



## paepke (12. Dez. 2007)

nocht etwas:
ich hab ganz oft folgende Warnungen:


```
07.12.2007 - 15:00:28 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2447: WARNING: could not httpd -t  &> /dev/null
07.12.2007 - 15:00:28 => WARN - /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php, Line 2458: httpd syntax seems to contain errors, reloading with old configuration
```


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von paepke:


> nocht etwas:
> ich hab ganz oft folgende Warnungen:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15


----------

